# 2 year old with cow hocks



## Hillbillylucy (4 January 2016)

Hiya, 
I've been full loaning two of my best friends horses to help her out for the past 4/5 months or so. One of her horses a little 14hh 2 1/2 year old that has cow hocks, we had the vet down earlier in the year and he said it could be something he could grow out of and we were told to have another vet check in the summer before he is broken in. 
My friend has just asked me if I wanted to buy him, my only concern is about his cow hocks because I'm aware this can have an effect on his exercise and also can damage his back if he does too much. I was just wondering if I could have some advice, whether it's likely he'll grow out of it and whether it's worth taking on a horse that has this condition


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2016)

What are the parents like conformation wise? If neither were cow hocked then that should indicate that the youngster will grow out of it.


----------



## Hillbillylucy (4 January 2016)

Apparently neither of them were cow hocked.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 January 2016)

It can considerably improve as the horse matures and is worked correctly .
The price would have to reflect the defect and the risk you are taking .
I am not sure I would take it if I was hoping to produce a competition horse .


----------



## chillipup (9 January 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			It can considerably improve as the horse matures and is worked correctly .
The price would have to reflect the defect and the risk you are taking .
I am not sure I would take it if I was hoping to produce a competition horse .
		
Click to expand...

Gs you may want to check out some of the replies (& photos) OP posted after this on different thread they started.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 January 2016)

chillipup said:



			Gs you may want to check out some of the replies (& photos) OP posted after this on different thread they started.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think theres bigger issues than being cow hocked! And to be fair, if the youngster wasnt so poor they may well be less cow hocked


----------



## Makemineacob (10 January 2016)

Haven't read the other thread but I'm afraid they don't always grow out of cow hocks, we've had two both cow hocked over the years - neither had parents with any issues, the mare grew out of it but we still have a gelding who has never grown out of it and he is now 5 (I became obsessed with it and measure him every few months to see if there's any change and there's been no change even with remedial trimming by my amazing farrier).


----------



## Cortez (10 January 2016)

Do the cow hocks cause him any problems?


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

Cortez said:



			Do the cow hocks cause him any problems?
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the other thread, cow hocks are the least of his problems


----------



## Goldenstar (10 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			If you look at the other thread, cow hocks are the least of his problems 

Click to expand...

Yes it would be a long time before anyone sensible got round to worrying about this horses hock conformation .


----------



## Damnation (11 January 2016)

That is one thin youngster 

Needs weight on it before you start worrying about it being a bit cow hocked OP.

Get the vet out, before you get prosecuted. (See Spud & Carrot that were rescured from the efforts of HHO a few years ago based near Burghley horse trials.)


----------



## ester (11 January 2016)

Cripes


----------

